
Bikes put spanner in works of Dutch driverless car schemes - nickcotter
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/feb/13/bikes-put-spanner-in-works-of-dutch-driverless-car-schemes
======
kevin_b_er
So are driverless cars are even more hostile to non-cars than ones with human
drivers? Seems to me that we need less cars, more pedestrians, and more
cyclists.

What this article says to me is that autonomous cars are less safe for
pedestrians and less safe for cyclists.

------
chatmasta
As an American living in the UK, I feel compelled to translate the title for
my friends across the pond: "Bikes throw a wrench in the plans for Dutch
driverless car schemes."

------
kwhitefoot
Why can't they spot cyclists? My 2015 Tesla S 70D with Autopilot 1.5 and only
one monochrome camera correctly identifies cyclists most of the time; surely
things have improved since then.

~~~
Arzh
"But the varying sizes and agility of cyclists, with their sudden changes in
speed and loose adherence to the rules of the road, present a major challenge
to the existing technology"

The 'loose adherence of the rules' is a pretty good reason I think.

